# Pirate Radio



## Geoff (Feb 24, 2009)

So I've been wanting to do this for a while but my knowledge on radio technology is somewhat lacking, as well as my knowledge on FCC law. Does anybody know exactly what it would take to get a radio station started and if so where would be the best place to broadcast.


----------



## bote (Feb 24, 2009)

You can build your own transmitter and broadcast from anywhere. The more complicated part is sending out a signal powerful enough to be heard over long distances. You can probably find plans for building one by google, after that it's just hotglue and a sauldering iron and patience.

*I've never done this, but have watched friends build them.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 25, 2009)

The OLd CB band (26-27 Mhz) is still alive and well, as is HF....when the conditions (mother nature) are right,,,,,even with a modest antenna, and an wide open radio ,(modulation limiter out, and a "boot"...extra power) you can talk around the world! it's simple and fun...but you need a big tree, and a steady current (house power) to do it...but even in a pack, with a tuned long wire, and a good HF rig, you can "Walk the dog," and "get on out"...talk to the world. I still use VHF, UHF, and a few other tricks too. I was pirate for many years, till the feds (INDUSTRY CANADA) knocked on my door. I AM LEAGAL NOW (LOL), and still have a lot of fun on the old CB band, as well as several other parts of the radio spectrum! GOOD TIMES!! I encourage everyone to get an old CB, get it running...meet the big stations, and start learning about it!!


----------



## katiehabits (Feb 25, 2009)

i recently had the opportunity to help co-host the night shift at the collage radio station in winnipeg during their fundraiseing week. i know NOTHING about radio but i would really like to learn more about broadcasting. i have a really old DIY pirate radio zine that's badly photocopied and i don't understand what it's trying to tell me i need or what i need to do. does anyone know of any good resources i could find(web or paper)?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 26, 2009)

Where it all began in the US..... www.Radiofreeberkley.org

The video on the main page is quite heavy, don't let it get to you, you do not need to be a techy to do this!!! The technical end is all good and fine, but the material broadcast is more important!!! He does however go into some antenna basics that IS very important to get your signal out to the ears around!! 

Sadly, the prices are a bit high, and and although the free radio berkley is a collective, it seems it is not a poor one. I found a few transmitters here in Canada, (where everything costs more), and was not much more money, even though it came from a private company, bent on profits. 
http://www.wavemach.com/FM10.htm is a good one...
And this little wonder http://www.wavemach.com/25w_tx.htm is great for festivals, parties, and in your home! In your CAR! (even if it is as rusty old piece of shit, with lots of other radio gear, and you go through an alternator a year).

Either way.... it's a commitment.

Also of intrest.. [ame]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pirate_radio_in_North_America[/ame]


----------



## jove (May 31, 2009)

I've just posted The Complete Manual of Pirate Radio in the download section. If your still in need of info- check it out!:arrgh:


----------



## 614 crust (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## benje (Oct 6, 2011)

jove said:


> I've just posted The Complete Manual of Pirate Radio in the download section. If your still in need of info- check it out!:arrgh:



I wanna see this, is there no more download section? The link's dead.


----------



## Earth (Oct 7, 2011)

6950 USB is a good place to catch pirates...
Agree with Dirty Face Dan, CB is where its at, as I talk anywhere I want on SSB with less than 12 watts total output.


----------



## BrownStone NY (Nov 7, 2011)

I've been receiving quite a few *"Free Radio Stations"* on 6925+/- KHz. I've also been talking all over the globe on 11 meter freeband now that the sun is starting to wake up.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend pirate radio. To get any listeners you would need a high watt amp, a very large antenna, and the ability to transmit anywhere from 1mhz to 30mhz. That translates to hundreds of dollars, and you could easily drop a few grand. Also, the FCC would have no problem triangulating your signal if you are in a fixed position, and it would be really hard to constantly move your equipment conspicuously.......don't drop the soap in jail.

If you must, get on the CB. There are many thousand watt stations on CB still, but you will still risk a lot of jail time.


----------



## Earth (Nov 7, 2011)

You can broadcast leagally on what's called FCC Part 15 broadcasting on both am and fm

It's very very low power - designed for truly local broadcasts - but is a good way to start out getting on the air.
Think that will be my next venture....

Also, I talk all around the world using about 4 watts peak on SSB - so don't fall into that trap that you need tons of power on HF
- because you don't...

You just need an excellent antenna and coax / antenna line going to it.


----------

